# Lost Flip-Stick on Cottonwood Pass



## shredmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

My Flip-Stick came off my roof racks somewhere on Cottonwood Pass Monday, May 31, 2004. It is red and black and does not have my name or phone number in it. There are a set of hand paddles under the old gray float bag on the right side of the boat (or were when it was launched from the racks). There is a reward for the return of this boat. Please contact Dave @ 303-922-4417. 

Thanks


----------

